# Controlling Spammers



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2013)

I know that we have the report post feature and our Mods here do a great job of cleaning these threads up. But the issue is still there that people begin responding to old posts in those threads before the mods get a chance to delete the spam post. So even after the spam is deleted, the old thread is still at the top of the forum garnering new posts on an old topic.

I know that other forums out there have controls in place that can help prevent some of this spam. Why doesn't TUG implement some of these?


Prevent new guests from posting links (TUG members and people with ## posts could post links).
Prevent new guests from posting for 24 hours. This may not prevent all spam, but most spammers will move on to easier targets.

I am not picking on guests, just that if someone is willing to pay the $15 to become a TUG member, then they are unlikely a spammer. Guests that have ## posts or have been registered for more than # hours are also unlikely to be a spammer.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 13, 2013)

The protocol is to report the post using the red and white triangle with the exclamation mark the thread stays at one and the moderators are fairly quick at making the thread disappear.

Shill posts in the middle of the thread are messier


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> The protocol is to report the post using the red and white triangle with the exclamation mark the thread stays at one and the moderators are fairly quick at making the thread disappear.
> 
> Shill posts in the middle of the thread are messier



I agree. The issue I am referring to is where a spammer brings forth a thread that is two or three years old.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2013)

it goes back away when the post is deleted.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

The reason such controls have not been implemented is that many/most of our "real" new users sign up here to post a question to get some help.  We don't want to place any more hurdles than is necessary into this process.

I like the idea of not being able to post links at first, but that does not seem to be a configuration option for this vBulletin software, at least that I can find.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2013)

I know on DIS boards newbies can't post links, until they have a certain number of posts.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2013)

I find quite a few spam posts in the wee hours when insomnia rears it's ugly head. I hesitate to click to notify a Mod, 'cause I know it triggers an email. If it's a decent time (EDT) I notify.

I would support disallowing posting for new registrants to the BBS for a time. Maybe 6-12 hours would be enough to weed most of the spam out and still be able to help the ones that bought from developers and need help to rescind.

Looking for spam before others find it is one of my few enjoyments. Seems a shame to rob me of it- but I'd survive. 

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> it goes back away when the post is deleted.



It does, unless others start replying to the thread. Replies to the spam are not usually deleted (though the spam quote is usually removed). If there are other new responses based on old posts, those responses keep the old thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> it goes back away when the post is deleted.



If the spam post is still the last post in the thread when the spam post is deleted the thread drops back to its old position in the thread list, based on the previous remaining post.

The problem occurs when somebody doesn't notice it's an old thread and adds a non-spam reply before the spam post gets removed.  That then becomes the newest post, so when the spam post is deleted, the thread stays at the top of the thread list.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I find quite a few spam posts in the wee hours when insomnia rears it's ugly head. I hesitate to click to notify a Mod, 'cause I know it triggers an email.



Go ahead and report 'em no matter what time it is.  It's not like it triggers a phone call.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I know on DIS boards newbies can't post links, until they have a certain number of posts.



They do, as others that I have been on. I can see not wanting to prevent new people from posting, but preventing them from adding links is a good option that would dissuade spammers. It seems like the vBulliten software can support it, though it may not be able to build in any logic as to if someone is a TUG Member.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> Go ahead and report 'em no matter what time it is.



Thanks. Will do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2013)

Another option would be to lock old threads after x number of months of inactivity. I know TripAdvisor does this in their forums. 

Of course I don't know what Alan Cole would do then.


----------

